# TT gone new S4



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

Finally sold the 3.2 TT and bought new S4, Never had a problem with TT but the S4 has been a nightmare back to the dealer for new fuel pump, ignition problems, water pump and thermostat and to top it all woke up this morning and somebody has ripped the passenger mirror off, £200 damage what is the matter with these people :evil: i would have loved to have caught them but then maybe i would be in a cell now


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

marrog08 said:


> Finally sold the 3.2 TT and bought new S4, Never had a problem with TT but the S4 has been a nightmare back to the dealer for new fuel pump, ignition problems, water pump and thermostat and to top it all woke up this morning and somebody has ripped the passenger mirror off, £200 damage what is the matter with these people


Wow, too many problems already...
Besides that how is it the new car? Im very interested in the S4 as a substitute for my TT. Is it manual or S tronic? Expecting a quick review from a TT owner perspective... Thanks in advance and congrats mate.


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

The S4 is an awesome piece of kit, its a manual i drove both and preferred the manual but you pay nearly double the car tax 
to compare it to the TT is quite hard as they are different beasts, the S4 is so pratical yet so fast and and it accepts a stage one re-map giving it nearly 400bhp just waiting for Revo to finish designing it,
Best if you take one out for a test drive i am sure you will be impressed but part of me misses the TT, its running great now so all i have to do is stop people ripping bits off it for fun


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

marrog08 go back to the TT :roll:  

Good luck :/


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Which spec/model S4 (pics?) i'm toying with getting a B6/7 but not until next year... Want noggy blue silver nappa and bose so far

Can't believe all those problems so soon, but could happen with any motor huh just hope not if it is brand new!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The quality of Audi's is lacking somewhat compared to other German firms....My TT has gone in to sort some problems out and the A6 ive got as a courtesy car, which has 256miles on it, does not handle that well around sweeping bends......took a Golf R for a test drive today and that was AWESOME!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I would prever the S5 Sportback.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

maxamus007 said:


> The quality of Audi's is lacking somewhat compared to other German firms....My TT has gone in to sort some problems out and the A6 ive got as a courtesy car, which has 256miles on it, does not handle that well around sweeping bends......took a Golf R for a test drive today and that was AWESOME!!!


So are you saying you prefer a Volkswagen?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

marrog08 said:


> The S4 is an awesome piece of kit, its a manual i drove both and preferred the manual but you pay nearly double the car tax
> to compare it to the TT is quite hard as they are different beasts, the S4 is so pratical yet so fast and and it accepts a stage one re-map giving it nearly 400bhp just waiting for Revo to finish designing it,
> Best if you take one out for a test drive i am sure you will be impressed but part of me misses the TT, its running great now so all i have to do is stop people ripping bits off it for fun


Do you still have the S4 mate. Just hunting around for opinions, like s and dislikes. Got the opportunity to buy a new one with nearly 7k off the list price. Special diff and active dampers ect.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I test drove an S5 and just felt underwhelmed when i got out of it :? Its a lovely car, nice to drive but something was missing. The TT certainly has something about it, no matter what version it is.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Blade_76 said:


> I test drove an S5 and just felt underwhelmed when i got out of it :? Its a lovely car, nice to drive but something was missing. The TT certainly has something about it, no matter what version it is.


I can see where you're coming from. Trouble is when spending 35 to 40k on a new car I feel I want something a little special. The TT is a fun car but boy the technology inside is feeling very dated now after plonking myself in some of the later Audi's. The S4 BE is a nice place to be in and if spec'd with a few new driving aids like the sports diff, drive select and active dampers they're supposed to transform the driving experience. It also comes with the 7 speed S Tronic and a yearly road tax of £260. Quite a package and all that for a touch under 35k it's definitely worth considering. Only downside is that it doesn't have the iconic look of the TT.


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

Strange how thing pan out I sold the 3.2 mk2 bought the s4 B8, then an RS5 B8, then RS4 B8 and now back to a mk3 TTS coupe.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

marrog08 said:


> Strange how thing pan out I sold the 3.2 mk2 bought the s4 B8, then an RS5 B8, then RS4 B8 and now back to a mk3 TTS coupe.


Yeah and I've been driving TTRS for the last 2 years :roll:


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

That's actually genuine but clearly you know different!! My apologies I didn't know that you knew me!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Think I'll come back to this thread in 2021 ... can't wait for the next gripping instalment. :lol:


----------

